# My PVC Bike Stand



## Chinoo (Jan 18, 2010)

My custom made Bike stand, Only cost me $20 in material, easy to do.


----------



## Thameth (Dec 14, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## Dragos (Apr 13, 2009)

details details i would like to make one of those


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

I just like that you park your bikes next to your bed! LOL!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah buddy! Of course, I had to make mine a smidge larger to accommodate das dummy.


----------

